# Who has the best avater?



## VA MAN (Aug 8, 2003)

I wanna see who has the best.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

me.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

me cause the nets own and new jerz is the best state to be from.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Me aint that ray cute


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yea it is which is why u should stay in the fish hobby


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Mine has to be the best, come on It's a Lamprey
Piranahas have nothing compared to this super evil
Bloodsucking parasite


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mine corrasponds with my Fish OfThe Week


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

I like to give animals liquor. Just like Adam Sandler.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

im on speed


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

me


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Chick pics of geting old and lame


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Mine has to be the best, come on It's a Lamprey
> Piranahas have nothing compared to this super evil
> Bloodsucking parasite


I thought yours was some sort of abstract art piece till you brought up a lamprey post

and while death#'s is good, no pic can compare to the mini-film stripping chick that thePACK had as his avatar.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> Chick pics of geting old and lame


 and the dancing bannanna isent


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Death in # said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Chick pics of geting old and lame
> ...


 no one else has a banana, all kindas od people use chicks. Its getting old quick


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hey, HEY! Leave the bananas out of this, if its bobme you want then fine you take it out with him on the streets but you leave the innocent lil 'nanas out of this alright?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 fine here


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> hey, HEY! Leave the bananas out of this, if its bobme you want then fine you take it out with him on the streets but you leave the innocent lil 'nanas out of this alright?


 nobody was talking to you so


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Go play with your bananas, I'm gonna go play with Death's avatar.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I like mine, for today anyways..
I was thinking of this one.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

none of you can compare to the eternal bitch slapping of beavis, and you know it









~Will.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

She scares me...


----------



## Deicide (Jul 4, 2003)

I dont know about mine being the best but i say the freakiest and if someone trys to top it i have farrrrrrr worst


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Chick pics are hard to beat, but a chick on a piranha....

Thats my pic.!!!!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

mine if the best!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

<--------------------------------


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

> I thought yours was some sort of abstract art piece till you brought up a lamprey post
> 
> and while death#'s is good, no pic can compare to the mini-film stripping chick that thePACK had as his avatar.
> 
> i agree thePACKs was the sh*t...and i found it today on a website but he already used it so i decieded not to get it haha but it sure was a bad ass one


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

no contest hands down, mine!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

What about mine. LoL

~Dj


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> What about mine. LoL
> 
> ~Dj


 hahaha, yeah, yours "promote cardial vascular exercises" right? i will never forget that


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think mine is pretty cool!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I love mine because its my car


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

id say inuasian


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

bobme said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 sorry maybe we should put up pic of sexy guys would that make you happy


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Mine is for one of the hottest chicks in the world, and her sweet ass.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

The Pack, IllWill and Lucky Luciano, have the best ones. YES! Hots chicks and Beavis, what more could you ask for!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I like mine and P45's


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

NIKE said:


> <--------------------------------


 love the piranha in your hand


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

94NDTA your avatar roxXx and there is an another guy dont know his name, but his avatar is a dude with a large stick waving around and hiting the air into pieces and it looks so darn funny LMAO


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Vampor said:


> 94NDTA your avatar roxXx and there is an another guy dont know his name, but his avatar is a dude with a large stick waving around and hiting the air into pieces and it looks so darn funny LMAO


 yeh the stars wars kid is funny
who had the dancing spiderman


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey WINKYEEE.. Like my Avitar??


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

IoNo LOL i change mines like everytime i'm bord of it heh


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I got a nanner


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Its this kids first day in college







.......................................................v Dave Mathews Cousin


----------



## Zartan (Jul 21, 2003)

how abnout posting the link to hack's avatar?

and pics of chicks never get old!
who is the girl from fhm?she is smoking hot..great shot..nice little package just peaking out there...

i'm gonna change mine then too...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

<---- obviously....

or drew's, his is pretty cool...


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine is cool just because but I think Lucky Luciano has the best


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Hey WINKYEEE.. Like my Avitar??


 Hey 
That's just cold
























lol
I'll get another one


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

winkyee said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Hey WINKYEEE.. Like my Avitar??
> ...


 OK OK.. Ill take it off. You can have it back.. I want my ex gf's homegurl back on my avitar.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

MPower said:


> I love mine because its my car


 You drive a red X









Mine is the best!!!!







(Sorry Innes lol)


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

I think mine is pretty cool


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

you gotta love mine


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> Chick pics of geting old and lame


 Unless your lexilin, than you never get old. Keep em coming girl.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my was cool...but she is currently resting...she danced way too much..but she will make her comeback sometime soon


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

I Got the best avatar


----------



## LexiLin (Aug 18, 2003)

LaZy said:


> I Got the best avatar


 LOL!!!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Did Lexi leave the site already? I just read that one thread, and damn I just missed her.

Oh yeah, my avatar rocks. Well, next to Lexi's one :nod:


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

mine is by far the best ever


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

mines alright :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

John Malkovich rules! Rounders rules!


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

ME dammit


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PIKEFISH said:


> ME dammit


 what is it?


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

Any one fond of my little fish/?


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

this thread deoesnt make any sense anymore since Most of these avatar's you guys were referring to are long gone. I just spend a confusing 5 minutes trying to figure the thread out before i realized how old it was


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Cosmo Kramer baby!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Cosmo Kramer baby!!!!


 What happened that that ghey little pooch you had as avatar - suited you better, imHo...


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> PIKEFISH said:
> 
> 
> > ME dammit
> ...


 Its only the greatest scene in cinimatic history!- where Sarah Connor is watching the lil children playing peacefully when all of a sudden-

THE FUKIN WORLD ENDS AND SHE BURNS ALIVE, CLUTCHING THE FENCE OF THE PLAYGROUND< SCREAMING IN VAIN FOR A WORLD WHO WOULDN"T LISTEN TO HER MESSAGE- _THAT THEIR LAST CHANCE WAS A SMALL BOY- A CHILD WHO WOULD LEAD THEIR SPECIES TO VICTORY - IN A WAR WITH AN ABORATION OF hUMANITY_- *CYBERNET*






































- the terminator- owns.


----------

